# Best place to get labels made



## chris400 (Apr 2, 2014)

Where is the best and cheapest place to get labels made weather they are shipped or I go to the place to have them printed there


----------



## sgtdean68w (Apr 3, 2014)

I bought a kit from Avery at my local office supply store. I'm not sure if they're the cheapest route, but I can print them how I want using their website as a guide. They even claim be water resistant to keep from smearing the ink.


----------



## GreginND (Apr 3, 2014)

If you are looking for professional quality labels, I would look for a local printer that may be able to give you better deals on small lots.


----------



## Elmer (Apr 3, 2014)

I go the low brow, cost effective route.

I went to local office store, bought Avery labels (22809 arch).
I downloaded the template.
I then created my own, brought them back to the office supply store, where I get them printed to something like 50 cents a sheet. I think there are 9 or 12 labels per sheet.

It is not the most profession thing, but it goes with the label "elmer's homemade wine".

I should note, I dont have my own printer, which is why I have someone else print them up for me.

best of luck !


----------



## sgtdean68w (Apr 3, 2014)

It's probably cheaper to have them print them than it would be to use your own ink. Also they can laser print and there's less chance of smearing.


----------



## dralarms (Apr 3, 2014)

I get 6 labels to a sheet printed full color laser at staples for .49 a page.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 3, 2014)

I create my own labels using Avery labels and software. Using the HP officejet printer I get a very nice label that does not smear or come off in an ice bucket. Recently I stared putting them on a jump drive and taking them to Staples to be printed on their laser printer, WOW was I impressed (Wade told me so 5 years ago but who listens to the master). I still print the bulk of mine but if I have something special it goes to Staples.

I did look into a laser printer and even picked out the one I would buy (Brother) but I didn't see where it would be even close to being cost effective.


----------



## LoneStarLori (Apr 3, 2014)

If you have a Fedex/kinkos near you they print them on label paper using a laser printer. You can even upload them online and pick up in the store. I think it's about $1.25 per sheet.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Apr 3, 2014)

Another Avery user here. I go to Staples to print. I typically will design using pic monkey.com, then save the image and load it into the Avery template.

There are also sites where you can design labels, then have them print for you, or download and print yourself. A few are the Labelry, Noontime Labels, and grog tag.


----------



## heatherd (Apr 4, 2014)

I use Stoney creek. They are a little spendy but look very professional, are waterproof, and you can design your own.
Heather


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Makin


----------



## bkisel (Apr 4, 2014)

I found this custom wine label link earlier in the week on a post somewhere here on WMT. Very interesting site to visit even if you're not ready to buy from them. You select,customize, order and pay; they print and ship. I've absolutely no connection with this site and have not ordered from them but I believe someone who posts here may have a connection.

http://www.noontimelabels.com/labels/#.Uz61DPldX_F


----------



## Stickymatch (Apr 7, 2014)

heatherd said:


> I use Stoney creek. They are a little spendy but look very professional, are waterproof, and you can design your own.
> Heather
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wine Makin



Same here. What I really like about them is that you can add additional notes for customization and they will further customize the label than what you can on the site. For me, I plan on using the same label for all my wine but just changing a few things based on the type of wine. For my first label, I paid the $10 proof charge and verified that all the changes I wanted were made and I was happy with the label. For any subsequent order, I simple reorder this label and list any of the changes I want depending on the wine I'm bottling and they make the label using all the original custom stuff and the new edits. Seems easy to me and worth the money IMO.


----------



## MothJuic (Apr 10, 2014)

printer and computer help me to do any label I just wish about


----------



## tonyt (Apr 14, 2014)

I use Myownlabels .com. they are a bit pricie but they have a plastic label stock that just peels off, no scraping.


----------



## kevinlfifer (Apr 15, 2014)

I print mine. I refill cartridges $18 for about 50 refills,so ink cost is nil. I use my misprints from my business as paper, and I spray each sheet with lacquer after its printed. The software is COREL-DRAW, I pick or create a label template. Then the photo for the background, add the text and done. You make one label but it prints the number on the sheet per the template. I put them on with a glue stick so they can be easily removed. Here is a sample.


----------



## 4score (May 18, 2014)

What is a common size for a 750 ml bottle label? If I design my own picture, what dimensions should I specify?

Thanks


----------



## jojabri (May 18, 2014)

There are many ways of doing it. If your not printing your own and are looking for value, Vistaprint's 3x4 labels are a good option. Very often you can find a groupon and a coupon code to stack. Just takes some research. Downside is, VP labels are a pain in the patootie to remove.

GL


----------



## Noontime (May 19, 2014)

4score said:


> What is a common size for a 750 ml bottle label? If I design my own picture, what dimensions should I specify?
> 
> Thanks


Somewhere in the 3 x 4 to 3 x 5 range is most common (our 3.3 x 4 is definitely the most popular size). Anything more that 3.3" will wrap around the bottle so you have to turn the bottle to see the entire label. There's nothing wrong with that as long as the design is appropriate. Whether you have a back label or not will also factor in. 

We have 4 x 6 labels which are as big as I would want to go...they pretty much cover the bottle visually and make a big statement. 4 x 6 definitely screams "look at me!".

Going small can have an impact as well...you have less room for text and imagery, but a small focal point (label) on a large blank space (bottle) can create a sense of importance or preciousness.


----------



## Noontime (May 19, 2014)

GreginND said:


> If you are looking for professional quality labels, I would look for a local printer that may be able to give you better deals on small lots.


Local printers will _probably_ not want to deal with small runs...as with most printers their entire business focuses on volume since set-up is what takes the most effort. Online options or places like Kinko's/Staples will probably be your best bet.


----------

